# Questions About Oak Park Website



## Dave Bishop (Mar 30, 2008)

I am new to this forum and had never heard of Oak Park before a few days ago. I read good things about them here, so checked out their website. Now I am confused about a couple things.

In the list of types of bits available, what do the numbers in parentheses mean? For example, they list "Bull Nose Bits (22)", but when I open that page, I see only five choices, not 22. The same is true for any other page I opened.

I also see relatively few 1/2" shank bits compared to other brands, so I wonder if I am somehow not seeing all the bits available.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Dave:

The number appears to be the base model number of the type of bit. For example, the Bull Nose Bits have part numbers starting with 22.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

Not to put down Oak-Park bits but they are just a bit high in price 

I just got a set off eBay and they are the K10 type at a great price and they are great bits ,you may want to check them out..

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-BRAND-NEW-BULL-NOSE-ROUTER-BITS-NR-6_W0QQitemZ190210630154QQihZ009QQcategoryZ50387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZreliableQ2dproducts

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT-RB22-

===========



Dave Bishop said:


> I am new to this forum and had never heard of Oak Park before a few days ago. I read good things about them here, so checked out their website. Now I am confused about a couple things.
> 
> In the list of types of bits available, what do the numbers in parentheses mean? For example, they list "Bull Nose Bits (22)", but when I open that page, I see only five choices, not 22. The same is true for any other page I opened.
> 
> I also see relatively few 1/2" shank bits compared to other brands, so I wonder if I am somehow not seeing all the bits available.


----------



## Dave Bishop (Mar 30, 2008)

Cassandra, thanks for the clarification. It appears then that Oak Park do not supply the bits I wanted, a 5/16" roundover bit and a 1/4" bull nose with a 1/2" shaft. I know they are available from two other marketers, so I should have no trouble getting what I need.

Bobj3, thanks for the links. No matter how much searching online one may have already done, there is always more of interest out there. I'll check them out.

Dave


----------

